# system errors up the butt



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, i thought FA changed its servers and that this change would make the site "great and almighty fast" and what not, yet every time i try to upload something, i get this message...

System Error
Database responded: Too many connections!

I cant upload because of this, so whats happening guys?

Its only 4:28 pm over here so its hardly because the site is too busy or something.


----------



## TORA (Apr 12, 2006)

8:51 am PDT according to pacific time USA... that *is* a problem...


----------



## Keffria (Apr 12, 2006)

Weee... I've been getting them since last night and am lucky if I can even get to my messages, plus an insanely long load time just to get the System Error... Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2006)

Pacific time, USA time, local time - man, that is all confusing like. Could you all just use GMT instead? 

As for so called 'peak time' i've been told it happends around 00:00GMT. 2AM where i live. So i kind of always have a load-free FA server to browse in the daytime. Lucky me. ^^ It is still _very_ slow for me - even when there is noone browsing it...


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Ok, i thought FA changed its servers...


*points to front page*
=> "Administrator notice: The server transfer is almost done. FA may go into read only mode at any moment to prepare transition to our Gecko server."

I haven't heard that we're running on the "new" server, yet, but I'm sure the techs will let us know when we finally cut over.


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

ok, i can now no longer access the site *at all* because of the damn system errors, and its only 6:13pm GMT p) here.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> ok, i can now no longer access the site *at all* because of the damn system errors, and its only 6:13pm GMT p) here.



It may be possible that they are now working on transferring it all to the new server.  Dragooner did tell us earlier that these system errors would be all we could get while they moved it.


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> ....... and its only 6:13pm GMT p) here.


thanks dude.^^

as for the technical side of these system errors i can try to guess a bit untill it gets clarified.
first of all, if the transfer is being commenced via ftp/ssh (over the web that is) - it _should not_ cause errors. file transfer will only eat up connection speed, so the only setback is that the site would load for a long time (if they didn't limit the speed of the tansfer that is), and not the errors. timeouts can be occational.
that goes for file transfer. but there is also a database to export. in that case there should be _a lot_ of errors - since MySQL would be very busy exporting those big tables to files. BUT it should _not_ take long. Depending on the size it would probably take 30-60 minutes at max. So... i find it dificult to explain those errors.....

and if the whole transfer is done directly from hard drive to another or via the colo's fiber-optical/gigabit LAN it should not cause problems for more then an hour (exporting the database).


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Grave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats funny is that it is nearing peak time on FA now, its 10:21pm GMT here and i just uploaded what i was trying to upload earlier, without a hitch and it was fast as hell! Same goes for checking all my messages and stuff.

Wierd huh.


----------



## Pinkuh (Apr 12, 2006)

Tis what happens when you index the Database ^_^


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Tis what happens when you index the Database ^_^



What does that mean exactly? Sorry im not very tech savvy ^-^


----------



## Pinkuh (Apr 12, 2006)

Neither am I... But apparently it does something nice and makes the server go YAY

so your guess is as good as mine but the end result is awsome ^_^


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

Pinkuh said:
			
		

> Neither am I... But apparently it does something nice and makes the server go YAY
> 
> so your guess is as good as mine but the end result is awsome ^_^



hehe, servers go yay?! Sweet!


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 12, 2006)

it doesnt matter how fast FA is running, the counts still dont work ??


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> it doesnt matter how fast FA is running, the counts still dont work ??



What counts?


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Page views...apparently thats the only thing that matters...


----------



## riceball (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Pinkuh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll try and explain indexing..

It's a way for the database to find things /quickly/.

Example:

Open up a manual.. Programming, whatever.  In the back of the book is an index section, a sorted part of the book, usually alphabetically.  Lets you find something quickly without having to flip through every single page in the book, right?  You only need to flip through a small portion of the index to locate what you're trying to find, if it's even there.  Find printf()..  Flip through the index, oh, there it is, on page 800.  An index can have many layers to it too.  Printf() could be defined on page 800, but it might appear on dozens of other pages, it could have options, seconary uses, related functions that're all indexed in a similar fashion that is very easy to manage.

Now what if there's no index?

Imagine this HUGE book of art..  Say it's 400,000 pages big.  And the art within is in no order, at all.  There's no contents in the front.  There's no index in the back.

Find all the art by DaVinci.  Find all of DaVinci's art done in a certain year.  Figure drawing in that year.  How?  Without an index you wind up having to go through each and every page.  You can't stop anywhere, because you might miss something.  And that takes a whole lot of time to do each time you look for something.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aye apparently so... I didn't even notice they weren't working. =3

Oh well, no biggie.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 12, 2006)

what do you mean "no biggie"!?

its a matter of life or death to me ??


----------



## TORA (Apr 12, 2006)

I heard the new server was put in. So, enjoy the fast FA while you can, kiddies! ROWR.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> I heard the new server was put in. So, enjoy the fast FA while you can, kiddies! ROWR.


Someone has a secret source of knowledge here... 

_*searches in your stripes for any more*_


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> what do you mean "no biggie"!?
> 
> its a matter of life or death to me ??



Why's it such a big deal?  :?:


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 12, 2006)

lol........ so we're just gonna forget about it then? what sort of an art gallery can it be if you dont have a recordable method of measurement to how popular your pictures are!? ??


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> lol........ so we're just gonna forget about it then? what sort of an art gallery can it be if you dont have a recordable method of measurement to how popular your pictures are!? ??



Who cares?  I'd rather be seeing comments on my work rather than pageviews and favourites.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 12, 2006)

hmph, forget it then, the admins are probably working on it anyways......


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Final_Destiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i agree to some extent it would be nice to have pageviews again, and i mean they have been down for how long now? How long can it take?


----------



## timoran (Apr 12, 2006)

It was working great for a minute... and then "Fur Affinity is currently in owner mode" WTF?


----------



## timoran (Apr 12, 2006)

And now it says...

Fur Affinity System Lock
The system lock has been engaged.
Administrators, please contact Alkora as soon as possible.


----------



## NightfallGemini (Apr 12, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> And now it says...
> 
> Fur Affinity System Lock
> The system lock has been engaged.
> Administrators, please contact Alkora as soon as possible.



sounds like someone fucked up.


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> TORA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


server uptime is is approx. 5 hours by now. that means that the new server is _not_ yet in place.


----------



## Taristin (Apr 12, 2006)

because every link led to a database error...


----------



## timoran (Apr 12, 2006)

ERROR.
NEW SERVER CONVERTED TO CHRISTIANITY.
THINKS ALL PORNOGRAPHY IS SINFUL.
REFUSES TO SERVE FURRY SMUT.
SHUTDOWN.

 :twisted:


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

timoran said:
			
		

> ERROR.
> NEW SERVER CONVERTED TO CHRISTIANITY.
> THINKS ALL PORNOGRAPHY IS SINFUL.
> REFUSES TO SERVE FURRY SMUT.
> ...



LOL! That was teh funneh!

Heh, nah, seriously folks, did we expect anything less? I mean, FA's past track record hasnt been ripe with reliability now has it? Every new "upgrade" has resulted in something major fucking up thus far, so why should a habit of a lifetime be broken?

Its a shame, as it was great while it lasted....all five minutes of it.

Oh well.


----------



## Alkora (Apr 12, 2006)

There was an issue with two tables I recently made.

Pageviews were brought back online


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Its a shame, as it was great while it lasted....all five minutes of it.


Patience, Grasshopper...

=>


> Sorry about the lock up, there was an issue with the table keys for the new pageviews tables.


----------



## uncia2000 (Apr 12, 2006)

oh, snap! 

Thanks for the post (& work), Jheryn.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Apr 12, 2006)

It's all fixed now! =3


----------



## Grave (Apr 12, 2006)

for what its worth, well done peeps. Now lets just try to keep it stable.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Apr 12, 2006)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> There was an issue with two tables I recently made.
> 
> Pageviews were brought back online



YAAAAAY!!! =D *glomps and licks the saviour husky* =D


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2006)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

think that about says it


----------

